

Official North Korean government web page for business - resdirector
http://www.korea-dpr.com/business.htm

======
tomjen3
Lowest labour cost in Asia.

 _Highly qualified, loyal and motivated personnel._ worker's will not abandon
their positions for higher salaries once they are trained. _Lowest taxes
scheme in Asia._ Stable _New market._ Transparant legal work.

Yeaa far slave labour, the most loyal workforce there ever was.

------
woodpanel
Makes you wonder: Will an investor be an unethical profiteer of slave-work or
will he actually provide some sort of sanctuary since the people are usually
obliged to harvest rocks?

Besides, I think every investment there weakens this dictatorship in the long-
run.

------
korussian
I tried to access it here from South Korea. Got the Korean Police warning
page. No go.

------
il
Might be difficult to do business there, if you try to register for a business
trip, you get this stern warning:

"Articles not allowed in the DPRK:

Video-Camera, Plants, animals, drugs, explosives, weapons, any kind of
pornography, mass printed propaganda, radio, wireless or satellite
communicator (GPS), PDA phone, mobile phone (can be left at airport locker)."

------
mayanklahiri
Wow that design really brought back memories of late-90s web design with the
rounded image+text buttons.

Too bad the site is incredibly slow. Here's a link to the cached "Travel"
page:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.korea-
dpr.com/travel.htm)

------
guiseppecalzone
"The DPR of Korea (North Korea) will become in the next years the most
important hub for trading in North-East Asia."

------
SteveArmstrong
The "facts" on the reunification page are... interesting: <http://www.korea-
dpr.com/reunification.htm>

It's so far out there, I become suspicious that this is a joke. But then, most
of the news I hear from N. Korea falls into that category.

~~~
notahacker
One of the things the internet allowing people to broadcast their messages
free from editorial interference proves is that some people really are so "out
there" as to render most attempts at parody redundant. See also
godhatesfags.com and your average conspiracy theorist's home page.

------
jerguismi
Wow. Are they serious with this?

About the exports they claim to do, it would be pretty fun to own a north
korean motorbike.

~~~
nodata
If you call supporting a tyrannical regime fun..

~~~
randylahey
Uh, you mean like China?

~~~
eru
PR China is a dictatorship. There are no longer totalitarian, since Mao died.

~~~
mvalle
Totalitarian or not, it is still a tyrannical regime.

------
jhamburger
They have a link to "forum" but fittingly it's actually just a wordpress blog
with all comments disabled.

------
funthree
silkworm eggs and cocoons. Duck, chicken, ostrich products. Weapons and
ammunition. Tobacco. Security systems, software. Handmade accordions and
pianos

Do I get a bundle discount?

